# Forum handle. Why?



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wondered why members have chosen there member names. 

Mine should have been chicagorda  Only joking but it certainly wouldn't be chicalita 

It could be interesting?? And maybe even the reson for your avatar!!


Chicasemigorda!! xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Just wondered why members have chosen there member names.
> 
> Mine should have been chicagorda  Only joking but it certainly wouldn't be chicalita
> 
> ...


Mines simple, my name is Jo, well actually its Joanne, but no one ever dares calls me that. My father always called me Jojo when I was little and its kinda stuck, although it sounds a bit silly at my age!!

Jo


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm a member of several forums and adding more to the list every day  I gotta get a life!!

Anyway, cos I have so many handles I forget which one is for which


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I'm a member of several forums and adding more to the list every day  I gotta get a life!!
> 
> Anyway, cos I have so many handles I forget which one is for which


Me too Chica. I keep the same handle and its my name cos I´d forget anything else 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Now why didn't I think of that??!!! It would be so much easier as you say.

I could have called myself chicavieja but it doesn't sound right somehow 

Are we sad people being members of all these forums??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Now why didn't I think of that??!!! It would be so much easier as you say.
> 
> I could have called myself chicavieja but it doesn't sound right somehow
> 
> Are we sad people being members of all these forums??


In a word.... YES!!!  , but hey there are worse things we could be doing!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I suppose we are not that sad JoJo. To our defense, we do learn a lot on these forums ....don't we?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I suppose we are not that sad JoJo. To our defense, we do learn a lot on these forums ....don't we?!


I´ve learnt so much from these forums and I´ve "met" some really nice people too! So yes, they´re invaluable, especially for people thinking of coming over

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ve learnt so much from these forums and I´ve "met" some really nice people too! So yes, they´re invaluable, especially for people thinking of coming over
> 
> Jo xx


alright joanne


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

so where does the Shaun come from then, if it's jkchawner?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I've used this name for years originating from bike Forums. The "XT" in capitals signifies the Yamaha XT series of dualsport motorcycles.....of which I've owned many over the years. The "reme" just makes it into a sort of word.

So unlike many people have thought over the years on Expat Forums, that it signifies some sort of lunacy or mental instability.....it is in fact motorcycle related.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> alright joanne



NNNNooooooooooo!!!! I ditched that name as soon as I was old enough!! The only person who ever got away with calling me that was my mother....when I´d done something wrong..... always in "that" tone" that only an angry mother could do!!!!! Even when she was taking her last breaths on her death bed, she managed one last "JOANNE" cos I hadnt ironed her nighty! Ooh, she was a scary woman GRHS!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JoJo......Don't you get fed up with everybody telling you to get back to where you once belonged?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> JoJo......Don't you get fed up with everybody telling you to get back to where you once belonged?



Huh!! but that Jojo was a loner and did "grass".... AND WAS A BLOKE!! I´m not... honest!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Huh!! but that Jojo was a loner and did "grass".... AND WAS A BLOKE!! I´m not... honest!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Nice pool photo Jo!

What's that pumped up thing on your chest Jo! Either you've nicked an inner tube or you've got badly sunburnt tits!


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

My name is coming from first tree I fell in love in Africa.It was in the garden of our hotel and I've been passing there for a month.The other my favorite tree is jacaranda.BTW,isn't there a flag for people,who feel they don't belong to any particular country?!?I can like any country and culture for something,and never mind where I'm coming from.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

magnolia said:


> My name is coming from first tree I fell in love in Africa.It was in the garden of our hotel and I've been passing there for a month.The other my favorite tree is jacaranda.BTW,isn't there a flag for people,who feel they don't belong to any particular country?!?I can like any country and culture for something,and never mind where I'm coming from.



I feel a little the same as you. We emigrated from England when I was 2 on the assisted passage to Australia. Back to the UK at 8. Back to Aussie at 10. Back to UK at 11. I lived in Turkey for a while and now I live in Spain. I attended 11 different schools. So, I too feel more a child of the world than of one particular country. 

Yes, I think we should have a flag that is a symbol of belongong to the world. Is there one?

Chica. XXX


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> I feel a little the same as you. We emigrated from England when I was 2 on the assisted passage to Australia. Back to the UK at 8. Back to Aussie at 10. Back to UK at 11. I lived in Turkey for a while and now I live in Spain. I attended 11 different schools. So, I too feel more a child of the world than of one particular country.
> 
> Yes, I think we should have a flag that is a symbol of belongong to the world. Is there one?
> 
> Chica. XXX


Hey Chica, just an aside, your smoke free thingy needs updating - it says 1 day and 8 hours. You been cheating?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Stop smoking graph.*

Tallula, the blooming thing doesn't work properly so have had to get rid of it 

I'm afraid I have to admit that I have smoked some **** today . All my recharging batteries failed me whilst I was out (for quite a long time) and my mate was smoking  so I had to have 1..2...3..and so it goes 

Never mind, back the vaporiser tomorrow and on track again. I've done well up to now so I am not going to cry about it 

Take care.

Maggie. xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Tallula, the blooming thing doesn't work properly so have had to get rid of it
> 
> I'm afraid I have to admit that I have smoked some **** today . All my recharging batteries failed me whilst I was out (for quite a long time) and my mate was smoking  so I had to have 1..2...3..and so it goes
> 
> ...


No, don't be hard on yourself. You've done really well so far and the intention is there Do you get the same relief from an e-*** that you do with a normal *** if you're stressed out?

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes Tallula. There are still times when *I can kill for a *** *but I just suck hard on the high nic e cig and the craving goes away then. I certainly don't get as stressed as I used to when packing up before. It has been nice to smoke the normal ones today but already my chest is tightening up. I really have felt a lot better since vaping. I would recommebd it to anyone trying to give up or just cut down.


----------

